# Ice Fishing Hoover Reservoir?



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

Just wonder if anyone ever ice fishes Hoover Reservoir. Because it is a continuous drawdown water supply reservoir does that make it to dangerous to ice fish?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Ice fishing on Hoover is not allowed per City Codes. Myself, I love ice fishing as my signature shows, but That's one place I don't think I'd go on. Your right they do use water for the city and the level drops and raises several different times a year.


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

i have ice fished the far north end 2 years ago when we had 20" of ice and done well on crappie. might try again this year if the cold sticks around.


----------

